# Oak Top Table



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I made this Oak table from Pallet wood for my wife. The apron, bottom shelf and legs are White Ash, and it is trimmed in Black Walnut. I finished it with a home made prestain, Dark Walnut and 3 coats of Spar thinned with paint thinner.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Randy

I like the way you left the nail holes in the top, neat 
Like you I like to use Pallet wood when I can find some good used oak with as many knot holes as I can find, it's a bit harder on the router bits but it's sure beautiful when it's finish right.

NIce Job RANDY

Bj


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

Randy,
Wow! That table is just beauuuuuuuuutiful! I bet she just loves it. You did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Randy, another nice project!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice Randy

I realy like the look of that recycled wood.

Rusty


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I gotta fall in line with the others, Randy,,, the table is a keeper,,, nice job,,, but don't tell me,, ya found a pallet made out of black walnut ? If thats the case,, next time I drive to Florida,, I'm swingin around to go pallet huntin with ya...


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all.

No Terry, the Black Walnut is from M&G Sawmill in Texas and the Ash is some I purchased Locally from Hogans HardWood. The Top is the only thing I used from the Pallet. It was part of several Oak Shipping Pallets I had found. I have resawn the Oak for this Top and one other but I have not built the Entertainment Center yet that it will go on. It measures 40 inches finished and the largest Glue up I have done yet. They both sat on my work Bench Stickered for the last 6 months drying and I have watched them change, grow and curl up and go back to their shapes until they were dry. (I did not realize how wet the wood was until I had resawed it) The top for this table once had curled up about 6 or 8 inches on each end so I turned it over and stickered it with some wood on top as weight. It went flat in about a week. So I learned my lesson about laying freshly glued up boards on my router mat over night. Now I sticker all of my tops until I get ready to use them. I also try to do my rough glue ups about 2 weeks before I need them for my personnel use. That way they have time to change in our Humid weather here, of course I did not think it would be 6 months.There was some checking and I still have 3 pieces about8 feet long I can use if need be. (Sorry for the book I enjoy using Pallet wood even when it is free it's not because of the time taking them apart. But this is my hobby. I recently planed about 50 BF of Pallet wood I had stacked and will use it soon. I have used several pieces for trim.)

I think the biggest surprise I have found so far in Pallet Wood Type is Mahogany and Australian Lace Wood. 


BJ Pallet wood is also rough on Planer blades. A good metal detector comes in handy. I have also started checking Borg and HardWood Dealer bought lumber because of the nails and screws I have found while cutting and planing.

Again Thank you all.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Very nice job.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding once again Randy. Looks great.


----------



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

that is f''''ing nice


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Where do you find those pallets? What I usually find are made out of pine and the bulk of the wood is too thin to plain into something usable. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

NiceG316 said:


> Where do you find those pallets? What I usually find are made out of pine and the bulk of the wood is too thin to plain into something usable.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Thanks all.

Mike I look for equipment or machinery shipping Pallets. I also get most of mine from a Flooring Tile Distribution warehouse they are usually new and thick because of the weight they have to carry. I asked the warehouse foreman and he said to take all I could carry. But to leave him 2 or 3. I still have a few to break down when ever it gets cooler here. I have been real picky with what Pallets I pick up now.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I now have a new appreciation for pallets. What a nice job on that Oak Top table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Randy

I have a question for you 

Have you found anything that will bleach out the screw/nail holes ,you know the ones I'm taking about , the BLACK marks in the oak.
I have tried many chem. and nothing as worked for me short of cutting a pulg and then putting one back in or a inlay insert.
I have tried wood filler but it bleeds out,nasty black marks.. 

They always seem to be in the wrong spot, dead center of the board.. 
Or on the end I want and need to use.

Bj


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Randy
> 
> I have a question for you
> 
> ...


Hello BJ,

I have never tried to remove the black marks. I like them and I think it adds to the beauty of what I am making.So I plan for it when I do my project. If I find alot of worm holes or discoloration in the Oak the better I like it.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

this is remarkable ! great job , Randy...I too have found so many beautiful pieces of wood in pallets , including Tiger and birdseye and also Spalted Maples to name a few...also the lacewood you had mentioned earlier....take care and keep making sawdust , my friend !


----------

